# 40 NUEVAS FOTOS DE LIMA (Saga, Vivanda, Wong, etc....)



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hoydia salio el sol, el mejor momenteo para tomar fotos, asi que aqui pongo 40 fotos, con zonas residenciales, comerciales, edificios en construccion y otros recientemente inaugurados, espero que disfruten este breve paseo por Lima.









*Av. Pardo*









*Esta foto pertenece al proyectos del municipio de Lima por incentivar el uso de transporte no contaminante, jamas habia visto tantas bicicletas en Lima recorriendo la Av Arequipa, fue una imagen increible que se me va a quedar grabada*​
*Saga Falabella Miraflores* 

















*Vivanda - Av. Benavides* 

















*Lugar en donde se encontrara el futuro Restaurant 5 cubiertos* 









*Remodelacion supermercado Wong - Av. Benavides* 


















*Zonas Residenciales + Hoteles 5 estrellas* 

























































































*Edificios en construccion* 


































*Barranco* 


































*En ese lugar estan construyendo el futuro complejo turistico del Barranquito* 










*San Isidro* 

*Vivanda - Av Dos de Mayo* 



































*Otras fotos* 
San Borja

















Surco









Costa Verde

























Pronto mas actualizaciones.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW!!! CAUSITA!!! TE PASASTE!!!

Como se nota que Lima está cambiando!!! Que moderna se ve!! Extraño mi ciudad!!

Buenisimas fotos!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen paseo, y sin salir de casa, jeje. Tan buenas las fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

oh oh oh :bow: jaja broma, filter estan mostras tus fotos! muy muy buenas,
esa foto de San Borja esta bien chevere es san borja norte verdad?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Creo que si Clau, en realidad pase por alli de casualidad y como estaba chevere la zona decidi tomarle la foto, pero esa parte de San Borja merece un thread entero, ya me tomare el tiempo de ir a fotografiar ese distrito.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sip jeje la zona de san borja norte es bonita merece su thread =P


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que cheveres fotos de los distritos representativos de lima, buenas fotos filter


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Excelente aporte Filter!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

amigo filter me dejas hacer un thread de Lima en el foro internacional?Pondre en el titulo que son fotos nuevas para los que siempre se quejan de las mismas fotos de Lima.Creo que tus fotos son buenazas y tienen que ir a foro internacional.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Felicitaciones, aportas bastante en el foro , te juro que te ayudaría pero ya ves que los misios tenemos nuestras limitaciones (pucha, qué tal comentario de reprimido social...) En fin. buenas fotos!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que cheveres las fotos! Esa es Lima...increible!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y ahora que veo bien el local de saga....esta medio feito :S


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

filter ahora si mereces un aplauso por q sacaste muchas fotos nuevas e interesantes de lima, realmente un buen trabajo......sigue aportando con fotos brother.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ahora que lo mencionas Juan, en mi facultad hay comentarios muy diversos, a la mitad si le gusta y a la otra no. La mayoria de los que no lo encuentran atractivo dicen "pero si parece un cubo gigante" o "pucha q mal, la casa del costado se gana con toda la bulla del estacionamiento, para tal caso Saga la hubiera comprado y extendia su local" o cosas asi.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lima no me deja de sorprender cambia a cada rato, que bien me encantaron las fotos, por favor pongan este thread en el foro internacional


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jeje se podrìa hacer un mix con algunas fotos de barrios altos y las de este thread q todas tan muy buenas!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*wow , Filter te pasate , bueniiisimas fotos*

ya vas a alcanzar a Lucuma y Pussycat , la mayoria de las fotos buenisimas
salvo una o dos de un edificio cuadradon , excelentes , yo tambien he tomado algunas espero postearlas mas adelante.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Filter! Te felicito!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*no destruyan esta casa, ya destruyeron bastante.*



Filter said:


> Ahora que lo mencionas Juan, en mi facultad hay comentarios muy diversos, a la mitad si le gusta y a la otra no. La mayoria de los que no lo encuentran atractivo dicen "pero si parece un cubo gigante" o "pucha q mal, la casa del costado se gana con toda la bulla del estacionamiento, para tal caso Saga la hubiera comprado y extendia su local" o cosas asi.


Filter no la casa del costado , las casas del costado , pero mi comentario era
esa casa del costado , esta joya jamas la tiren abajo.Ya han destruido bastantes de estas casas de estilo inglés , de cerca es increible la cantidad
de adornos que tiene.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es muy bonita no lo niego, pero asumamos la realidad, si la casa no esta registrada como patrimonio, una empresa como Saga la puede comprar a los dueños (que es una empresa de servicios turisticos creo) y tumbarla tal como hicieron con la casa Marsano. Ojo que esos comentarios que puse de tumar la casa y demas, no son mios, son de la gente en mi facultad, yo solo los resumi.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa casa es la mas bonita en ese estilo que hay en la ciudad, al menos así me parece.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Interesante el paseito por mi ciudad, siempre con algo nuevo que mostrar. Buenos angulos. Lima Limon...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

ok , Filter si concuerdo con muchos de los comentarios de la gente de tu facultad , me parece el edificio cuadradon y como que invade la calle y quiebra el equilibrio del ovalo , pero bueno es cuestion de gustos , mi preocupación es por el patrimonio , esta casa debe ser de los 1930 y ya jamas se construiran asi , es como guardar una casa colonial , a mas tiempo pasa mas valiosa es , felizmente pertenece a la Fuerza Aerea del Perú, ja ja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Colegio de Arquitectos debería hacer campaña en favor de inmuebles tan bonitos como ése, que deberían ser registrados como patrimonio arquitectónico, para que no puedan ser echados abajo por ningún motivo. 
En el asunto de la Casa Marsano, me pareció vergonzosa la conducta de varios arquitectos famosos, que dijeron que dicho inmueble no tenía mayor valor arquitectónico, por lo que no movieron un dedo para salvarlo. Les importó un comino que medio Lima pensara que era una belleza.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

En Buenos Aires un grupo de artistas se encadenó por varias semanas si no me equivoco para salvar una casona , cerca a la Plaza San Martin de esa ciudad , al final respetaron la fachada y parte de la casa y atras construyeron el hotel que querían hacer con lunas espejos que casi en nada
cambió la esencia de la arquitectura , ya que las lunas espejo reflejaban
el cielo azul porteño , algo asi se quiso hacer con la Marsano , toda una joya,
lamentablemente corrupción en la que estuvo implicado el alcalde de Miraflores de esa época , creo que se llamaba Kluger , es que se filtró la noticia que iba a ser declarada monumento nacional , al dia siguiente y en tres dias terminaron con la pobre casa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy, si se contaran la cantidad de casonas que se han destruido en Lima, hubieramos tenido que encadenarnos varias veces al año, en el Rímac y el cercado se han destruido muchas y muy hermosas dicho sea de paso, claro qeu hace ya bastante tiempo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estoy pensando en poner este thread en el foro Latinoamericano (y quizas en el internacional), pero esperen un poco que faltan mas fotos que no pude tomar hoydia porque el sol no duro mucho...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojalá puedas tomar mas fotos de San Borja, con esas se complementaría bien, inclusive si las vas a poner en el foro internacional, podrías combinarlas con las de la Molina que tomaste hace tiempo.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Uy, si se contaran la cantidad de casonas que se han destruido en Lima, hubieramos tenido que encadenarnos varias veces al año, en el Rímac y el cercado se han destruido muchas y muy hermosas dicho sea de paso, claro qeu hace ya bastante tiempo.


snif , snif , pena penita pena como decía Maxwell Smart de la serie televisiva Perdidos en el Espacio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas fotos te has tomado filter, si que ha cambiado mucho en estos ultimos tiempos..........fue un tour muy entretenido, gracias por tu esfuerzo invalorable por mostrarnos tan buena recopilacion


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW QUE BONITO QUE SE ESTA PONIENDO MIRAFLORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

lindísimas fotos. en algunas fotos me recordó a antofagasta.
otra cosa; me imagino que al dueño de esa hermosa casa le debe haber dado diarrea al ver la mole que le hicieron al lado.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

si buenas fotos y ya está saliendo bastante el sol , buena estación para tomar fotos , las vistas muy hermosas casi exclusivas del distrito de Miraflores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Causita, me avisas cuando quieras poner las fotos en el foro internacional! Estan recontra cheveres!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Filter , trata de no mostrar las fotos movidas , y solo se necesitan unas mas,
trata de no cargar mucho la pagina , ya que despues para abrirla algunos
les toma tiempo , otra cosa trata de mezclarlas con alguna fotos de autopistas y alguna desde lo alto , bueno si puedes ya que hay que tener tiempo y ganas y Lima no es muy chica que digamos , pero si pasas por ejemplo por alguna via expresa tal vez puedas tomar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naah...mejor que solo muestre las suyas, para que asi no corra el riesgo de que algunas fotos ya hayan sido vistas.

Claro, causita, agrega algunas fotitos que tienes ahi guardadas!! Alguna de esas que no querias mostrar!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

y quien está diciendo que muestre las que no son suyas, en donde dice eso?
je je


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Filter no la casa del costado , las casas del costado , pero mi comentario era
> esa casa del costado , esta joya jamas la tiren abajo.Ya han destruido bastantes de estas casas de estilo inglés , de cerca es increible la cantidad
> de adornos que tiene.


. Bueno ahi se que la mataron!!. Como se les ocurre hacer algo asi, junto a una mansion de estilo Ingles?. Y el municipio de Miraflores, bien gracias. Se pasan.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, es que mi causita no tiene por el momento fotos de autopistas...por eso lo decía.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ojalá que Saga forre esa parte con vidrios que reflejen el color del cielo, para que parezca que la casa tiene más espacio y así se pueda lucir más.
A lo mejor hasta termina resaltando más que antes.


----------

